# Old Skool Univega Should i even bother?



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Hey,
So i came across this vintage Univega 86 ish the model is the custom maxima.
I didnt pay anything for it wich was great. One of my coworkers had it lying around his garage for a while and didnt want anything to do with it anymore so now she's mine.

My question is: Been thinking about converting it to a singlespeed and wasnt too sure if it would be worth doing or putting any money into it. Just wanted something to roll around town on. Its kinda on the heavy side complete its around 30# another reason to get rid of some of the stuff on it.

What do ya think? If you have any ideas/reccomendations please list and how much you think it may cost.

FYI I have an 05 giant ocr1 as my actual road machine so this is just sitting around.

thanks in advance for any opinions Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Yeah! Good score. Use it! Bike it! Love it! I would single speed it, no doubt. Better you than a college hipster.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a great bike for a conversion..

Nice horizontal dropouts..

Best of all, there are no downtube shift bosses to worry about...

it will make a great ss or fixie


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> That is a great bike for a conversion..
> 
> Nice horizontal dropouts..
> 
> ...





yeah, nothing to grind off!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Excellent project. I'd build it up. The horizontal dropouts are a plus. Plenty cache in the univega story, too. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

Are there any particular wheels or cranks i should be looking out for to convert or should i work something out with what i have. Id hate to junk whats on there only cause its practically new but im not "in love" with anything yet so if its gotta go its gotta go.

Does anyone have any info on this particular vintage of bike. I know they made ok stuff. It says sanko made in japan so its gotta be an ok frame fork combo.?
here's a pic for refernce on drivetrain


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tryallrider said:


> Are there any particular wheels or cranks i should be looking out for to convert or should i work something out with what i have. Id hate to junk whats on there only cause its practically new but im not "in love" with anything yet so if its gotta go its gotta go.
> 
> Does anyone have any info on this particular vintage of bike. I know they made ok stuff. It says sanko made in japan so its gotta be an ok frame fork combo.?
> here's a pic for refernce on drivetrain




well it's not high end... just remove ders/cables and salvage what bits you can. that ?5-spd rear is likely a fw. is it 27" or 700c?


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks like a 27"


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Keep the cool chain guard get rid of the gears and stuff


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

Is there anything i can do on the rear end to keep the wheels for now i.e. spacers and a cog? or is the cassette body useless


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tryallrider said:


> Is there anything i can do on the rear end to keep the wheels for now i.e. spacers and a cog? or is the cassette body useless




if it's fw, you can likely use a ss fw, but you might end up w/ bad chainline


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

Now that i think about it more than likley it is a fw style cause it looked kinda odd on the shell area. So FTF i could possibly get away with a bmx or some type of fw. I would just remove that cog set and thread on a wheel?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

tryallrider said:


> Now that i think about it more than likley it is a fw style cause it looked kinda odd on the shell area. So FTF i could possibly get away with a bmx or some type of fw. I would just remove that cog set and thread on a wheel?


1. Crankset..Keep the existing crank. Buy some short stack BMX chainring bolts at an LBS. They should cost less than $10. Remove the chainrings and ciainring guard... Intall the smallest chainring on the inside position of the crank spyder using the short BMX chainring bolts.

2. The rear wheel requires some more work if you want to use it with a freewheel....You should be able to remove the exisiting freewheel(cogset) and thread on a BMX freewheel without problem.. The issue now becomes chainline.. Chances are the freewheel will be too far toward the center of the wheel and the chain will not lineup with the chainring on the front... Checkout Sheldonbrown.com and search single speed conversions. He has an article about re-centering a rear wheel.

That bike is perfect for a conversion...have fun with it...


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks much guy's im gonna start tearing it down today and consider my paint options. Not too sure if i am going to spray it or leave it. Ill post up some progress pics.


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

May I suggest keeping the same paint with the scratches and all, I think it adds character. Get some size 700c rims and tires to go along with the conversion. That way you won't have to re-dish the rear and you will have a true fixed or flip/flop hub. You should be able to find a used set of take-offs pretty cheap.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

cpcritter said:


> Get some size 700c rims and tires to go along with the conversion.




that would add to the cost... he would also need new brakes (nutted mount) by the looks of the front, and perhaps levers if going dual pivot... prob not worth it in this case


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah i dont want to spend too much money right now i havent worked in a few weeks and having a hard time trying to find a frikin job so money is tight.

i think im going to make some adjustment to the front end i.e. brakes and handlebars. Im pretty hady with tools and love cutting things  

The dual pivot lever has to go and i think im going to lop off some of the handlebar to make them horn style......somehow


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Help me understand the need for new brakes "nutted mount"? Wouldn't the brake calipers work with 700c rims? Please forgive me for ignorance.

Also, I usually spend the money on the drive train and skip the paint.

And...I didn't realize there was a budget.


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

Not too sure about the brake setup but i would paint it myself i have done some pretty sweet jobs with a couple rattle cans and alot of time tand tape.I wanted to do gloss black with two small sections of white top tube/ down tube.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

perfect for just rolling around town on as you said. Better that than worrying about the Giant getting dropped or stolen.

theres several levels of conversion, from just shortening the chain on to one existing gear and ditching the derailleurs, to putting a proper fixed wheel on the back.

I'd also swap the bars to something more upright, but thats a personal decision.

and I'd leave the paint alone, IMO. Chicks dig metallic :thumbsup:

// a little late here to the advice, sorry, not awake yet


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

Sweet...Part of the fun is the journey or project. Enjoy. It looks like a fun bike to work with.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

cpcritter said:


> Help me understand the need for new brakes "nutted mount"? Wouldn't the brake calipers work with 700c rims? Please forgive me for ignorance.
> 
> .


700C rims are smaller than 27" so it will require longer reach brakes... 

Sometimes you can use the existing brakes if there is enough adjustment _but _looking at the OP's pictures, the pads are already toward the bottom of the adjustment range..

Using a 700c rims won't work with those brakes. It will require longer reach brakes on this bike. The pads can't be lowered enough to hit the brake surface of a 700c rim


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

ok Hollywood i think im gonna stick og and keep the color as for the bars for now I think im gonna cut em flip em and re mount the brakes or brake I may go single brake.
I think im gonna keep everything on there and ditch the der for now until i an budget some new wheels....fow show:thumbsup: 

i have to drop some paperwork off at the air guard and then start tearing into it ill keep yall posted on everything!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tryallrider said:


> ok Hollywood i think im gonna stick og and keep the color as for the bars for now I think im gonna cut em flip em and re mount the brakes or brake I may go single brake.
> I think im gonna keep everything on there and ditch the der for now until i an budget some new wheels....fow show:thumbsup:
> 
> i have to drop some paperwork off at the air guard and then start tearing into it ill keep yall posted on everything!




unless you're converting to fg, keep the rear brake... ss ≠ fg


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd consider keeping the original paint as is - it's pretty distinctive.


----------



## tryallrider (Apr 4, 2008)

yeah i do like the paint thats on there its not too bad but i am a black and white kinda guy.


----------

